# Anyone near Gray Summit, MO?



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I will be there Thursday through Sunday with all three Finkies for the Finnish Spitz Club of America National Specialty. Thursday and Friday are Finnish Spitz only (we have 2 days for our specialty this year!), while Saturday and Sunday are all breed shows.

In case anyone is in the area and would want to come see us


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck, national specialties are always fun. Unfortunately both my breed's nationals are too far this year, so I will not be going.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Good luck, national specialties are always fun. Unfortunately both my breed's nationals are too far this year, so I will not be going.


Thanks! It's my first, so I'm definitely looking forward to it! I'm a bit bummed that there are no obedience/rally trials (even with the all breed shows), as I would have loved to enter Kimma in something. But that's OK. I'm sure I will find plenty to keep me busy. 

I wasn't too sure about driving all that way at first, but I'm happy that I'm able to do it (plus my DH is nice enough to come with me, so we can take turns driving). Next year the specialty is only 5 hours away, so that will be awesome. I'm pretty sure I would never be able to do anything on the West Coast, though.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah Bulldog nationals is in California this year, so even if I was to go I would not take any dogs with me (don't like flying dogs). My parents are going though. 

Weim nationals is a little closer, in TX, which is going to be in conjunction with an All breed show as well. Figure I can hit some other shows while the big wigs are at Nats lol, pick up some more GCH points and what not. 

Next year they are in Tennessee for bulldogs and Georgia for weims, so will be going to both of them. I hope to take some of my new bully pups to nats next year.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh just dawned on me, your Nat's is going to be at the Purina Farms Event Center isn't it? That is suppose to be a lovely event place. Surprised there is not obedience/rally, as the place is huge, not like there wouldn't be any room for it.

The English Springer national is there this year as well (same time too), I have a friend that was going.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, we will be at Purina Farms. I actually have a list of people I'm supposed to report back to with my opinions on the place LOL. One of my instructors and some classmates are going there next year for the GSD National, and want to know all about it - apparently they have heard differing views on it.

I was totally shocked they didn't have any obedience/rally. Oh well. That way I can just focus on showing Bubbles I guess hahaha.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Well we got back this morning at 4am LOL. It was a fun trip - awesome to see so many Finkies in one place and make some new friends!!! The venue was wonderful, though it honestly felt a bit small. But things were clean and new, and there was even a public use exercise yard (6' chain link fencing around an area I would classify as a small, small dog park with a tree in the middle) that my guys LOVED. I let them all run around like idiots there a few times 

We didn't do too much but we got some good, LONG looks from the judges at the AB shows Saturday and Sunday (everyone was VERY surprised we didn't get pulled out Saturday), and we did manage to get an Award of Merit on Friday's Specialty day. Not bad for a young bitch and not bad for my 7th weekend out with her. Everyone else had professional handlers on their dogs 

Bubbles showed well, but I'm still getting used to things so I screwed up her gait a couple of times. Can't wait to keep working with her and getting her to show at the level I know she's capable of (as usual, it's a case of the handler holding the dog back LOL).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats on the AOM.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I am glad everyone had a good time.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Congrats on the AOM.





Abbylynn said:


> Congratulations! I am glad everyone had a good time.


Thank you both so much! I will post a picture once we get it 

I really am fortunate to be involved in this breed. Since they are rare, everyone who owns them is really nice and they all are friends and help each other out. I was even being given some help in the ring this weekend, which was GREATLY appreciated!!! Everyone seems to celebrate for each other, and everyone has a good time. It was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's a link to the win pictures from the second day of our specialty. We start on picture 0127 and end on 0130. I STILL don't know which I want to order LOL. 

http://eventgallery.ramseyresources.com/GardenStudio1/main.php?g2_itemId=131933


----------

